# New Ruger Super Redhawk owner



## MichaelT. (Jun 20, 2007)

I recently bought a new Ruger Super Redhawk 7 1/2" in .480 Ruger. Shown Below. I was wondering if anyone had any scope recommendations for me that will hold up to the recoil of this handcannon. I have been looking at Nikon and Burris, in the 2-7 or 2-8 range. There may be others that are good, but this is my first big handgun and I need some recommendations from knowledgable handgunners.










Thanks for your help.

God Bless


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Nice gun. I have the same thing in satin stainless.


----------



## MichaelT. (Jun 20, 2007)

Still no recommendations???


----------



## Compass (Jul 15, 2007)

Leupold 2X


----------



## John Fox (May 24, 2006)

I second the motion!


----------

